# National Security and Fbi tapping in!!



## Ironbuilt (Jun 7, 2013)

NSA and FBi are now using a a program called "PRISM" to tap into 9 leading U.S.internet companies, extracting audio video chat , photos,emails,documents ,and connection logs that enable analysts to track one target or a whole network of associates..  see yettys are smart and
I don't know what all this means but porns legal.


----------



## AnaSCI (Jun 7, 2013)

Do you have a link to the article?


----------



## tripletotal (Jun 7, 2013)

NSA slides explain the PRISM data-collection program - The Washington Post

*NSA slides explain the PRISM data-collection program*
Published: June 6, 2013

Through a top-secret program authorized by federal judges working under the Foreign Intelligence Surveillance Act (FISA), the U.S. intelligence community can gain access to the servers of nine Internet companies for a wide range of digital data. Documents describing the previously undisclosed program, obtained by The Washington Post, show the breadth of U.S. electronic surveillance capabilities in the wake of a widely publicized controversy over warrantless wiretapping of U.S. domestic telephone communications in 2005. These slides, annotated by The Washington Post, represent a selection from the overall document, and certain portions are redacted.

A slide briefing analysts at the National Security Agency about the program touts its effectiveness and features the logos of the companies involved. 







*Monitoring a target's communication*

This diagram shows how the bulk of the world’s electronic communications move through companies based in the United States.






*Providers and data*

The PRISM program collects a wide range of data from the nine companies, although the details vary by provider.





*
Participating providers*

This slide shows when each company joined the program, with Microsoft being the first, on Sept. 11, 2007, and Apple the most recent, in October 2012. 







NSA leak: Source believes exposure, consequences inevitable - YouTube


----------



## AnaSCI (Jun 7, 2013)

*The Fourth Amendment:*

_"The right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and effects, against unreasonable searches and seizures, shall not be violated, and no Warrants shall issue, but upon probable cause, supported by Oath or affirmation, and particularly describing the place to be searched, and the persons or things to be seized."_

*This Amendment is no longer ours!!*


----------



## srd1 (Jun 8, 2013)

Its just the beginning brothers


----------



## tripletotal (Jun 8, 2013)

I think the gov'ment edited my post...all I put up was that initial washington post link, now I've got the whole thing fully displayed with an extra link to a video!

Creepy!

TT


----------



## Big-John (Jun 8, 2013)

This is crazy!


----------



## AnaSCI (Jun 9, 2013)

tripletotal said:


> I think the gov'ment edited my post...all I put up was that initial washington post link, now I've got the whole thing fully displayed with an extra link to a video!
> 
> Creepy!
> 
> TT



I did that

So that everyone wanting to read and join in the conversation did not have to go off page to read up on things


----------



## odin (Jun 9, 2013)

This has been going on for a long time, nothing new. Just image what other things are going on during their "classified" hearings that we do not know about.

The only reason this was brought back to light is because someone leaked the info. They will tighten up clearance and make sure that things like that are few and far between!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks triple and Anasci for posting link ..that is something I did not know..lol
Love how triple got a scare on the edit by Anasci.. I saw that and thought " Whoa".ib


----------



## AnaSCI (Jun 9, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Love how triple got a scare on the edit by Anasci.. I saw that and thought " Whoa".ib



Just went one further and made the video link watchable from his post


----------



## tripletotal (Jun 9, 2013)

I am one paranoid mofo... Lol


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jun 9, 2013)

I was listening to the radio this morning-

They had the guy who designed and engineered this entire system years ago for the NSA- he had been working for them for over 18 years and was talking about his personal feeling on the issue.

He said he feels like the creator of the atom bomb- he wished he had never done it.


----------



## AnaSCI (Jun 10, 2013)

'I will be made to suffer for my actions': Self-identified source for NSA leaks comes forward - U.S. News

*'I will be made to suffer for my actions': Self-identified source for NSA leaks comes forward*

A 29-year-old former CIA technical assistant revealed in the British newspaper The Guardian on Sunday that he is the source who leaked information about vast National Security Agency surveillance programs collecting data about American citizens and foreigners.

Edward Snowden, who works for defense contractor Booz Allen Hamilton, told The Guardian that he knows there will punishment for exposing the classified information, but said he could not in good conscience “allow the U.S. government to destroy privacy, Internet freedom and basic liberties for people around the world with this massive surveillance machine they're secretly building.”
Advertise | AdChoices

Following the report, the office of James Clapper, the director of national intelligence, said it was “currently reviewing the damage that has been done by these recent disclosures” and referred any further comment to the Justice Department.

A Justice Department statement went no further than acknowledging it is in the initial stages of an investigation.

Booz Allen Hamilton confirmed that Snowden worked there less than three months. The firm called the news reports "shocking" and said it would work closely with authorities during the investigation.

The Guardian reported last week that the Obama administration had been collecting Verizon customers’ phone records in the U.S. Shortly after, The Washington Post reported on a massive NSA program called PRISM, a surveillance program that gathered vast amounts of information about foreigners abroad from the world’s largest web services.

The disclosures led President Barack Obama to declare: “Nobody is listening to your telephone calls.” Late last week, the president defended the programs and said Americans must understand that there are “some tradeoffs” between privacy concerns and keeping Americans safe.

The Post also identified Snowden as the source of its information on Sunday.

Snowden told The Guardian, "I understand that I will be made to suffer for my actions," but "I will be satisfied if the federation of secret law, unequal pardon and irresistible executive powers that rule the world that I love are revealed even for an instant."

The self-identified source of documents and information pertaining to government data collection program said he has been hiding in a hotel room in Hong Kong since divulging the government secrets. For the past three weeks he has only left his room three times and fears he is being spied on, he told the newspaper.

Rep. Peter King, chair of the House Homeland Security subcommittee and a member of the Intelligence Committee, made the first public declaration to prosecute Snowden hours after he revealed himself.

"If Edward Snowden did in fact leak the NSA data as he claims, the United States government must prosecute him to the fullest extent of the law and begin extradition proceedings at the earliest date,” the New York Republican said in a statement. “The United States must make it clear that no country should be granting this individual asylum. This is a matter of extraordinary consequence to American intelligence."

Snowden grew up in Elizabeth City, N.C., later moving with his family to Maryland, according to The Guardian. Though he struggled in school, Snowden had a knack for computing, which would ultimately open the door for his access to highly sensitive information, the newspaper reported.

Snowden earned a GED but never graduated from college. In 2003, he enlisted in the U.S. Army with the hopes of joining the Special Forces, but broke both legs in a training accident and was discharged. He told the paper that he joined the armed forces in hopes of helping the Iraqi people escape from oppression, but was jarred that his commanders “seemed pumped up about killing Arabs.”

After his injury, Snowden got a job as a security guard at a covert NSA facility at the University of Maryland, The Guardian reported. That led to a job working on IT security for the CIA.
Advertise | AdChoices

It was in 2007, when the CIA stationed Snowden in Geneva, Switzerland that he began to question the techniques used by the U.S. government to gather intelligence.

"Much of what I saw in Geneva really disillusioned me about how my government functions and what its impact is in the world," he told the newspaper.

Snowden left the CIA in 2009, but got a job working for a private contractor that stationed him on a military base in Japan to work at an NSA facility. He said that his exposure and access to the sweeping information collection efforts by the government, along with his belief that Obama continued the invasive programs that he campaigned to end, hardened him to the national security efforts that was working to advance.

That’s why, Snowden says, three weeks ago he discreetly packed up some of his belongings and left the home in Hawaii where he was living with his girlfriend to get on a plane headed for China. Once there, he gave the information had collected to journalists he trusted, according to his interview with The Guardian. Snowden said he “carefully evaluated every single document I disclosed to ensure that each was legitimately in the public interest."

Snowden said he has been pleased so far with the fallout from making the information public, and has no regrets.

"You can't wait around for someone else to act," he said. "I had been looking for leaders, but I realized that leadership is about being the first to act."


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 10, 2013)

tripletotal said:


> I am one paranoid mofo... Lol



Lmao..  Hmmm..


----------



## gusto (Jun 14, 2013)

~ _Gusto_


----------



## PRIDE (Jun 27, 2013)

Just shows you how little the US is respected now with the amount of assistance (or lack there of) they are receiving from other countries in an effort to get this guy back to the US.

Now they are resorting to more bullying tactics with threatening Ecuador to cut off trading and aid with them if they decide to harbor Snowden. Yet they make this statement:



> "We are not at the point where we are making threats yet," the official said. "We are reserving the harder line until they know for sure whether the Ecuadorians are willing to take him in."



Shows you how pathetic the US government truly is and why they deserve nor receive respect from the rest of the world any longer!

Snowden must have some pretty good info left with him and his affiliates for the US to place themselves in the fire like they are doing!


----------



## Big-John (Jun 27, 2013)

PRIDE said:


> Just shows you how little the US is respected now with the amount of assistance (or lack there of) they are receiving from other countries in an effort to get this guy back to the US.
> 
> Now they are resorting to more bullying tactics with threatening Ecuador to cut off trading and aid with them if they decide to harbor Snowden. Yet they make this statement:
> 
> ...



Im sure he has a lot more for them to want him back that bad! And yeah they think bullying is the key to everything.. :banghead:


----------



## AnaSCI (Jul 1, 2013)

Looks like another piece of info has been dropped. Noticed this on MSN this morning and a few hours later it was removed without a trace. Had to search it out on CNN:

Europe Union 'shocked' by report of U.S. spying, German newspaper Der Spiegel report bugs used

*Europe Union 'shocked' by report of U.S. spying, German newspaper Der Spiegel report bugs used*

CNN) -- European officials reacted with fury Sunday after a report that the U.S. National Security Agency spied on EU offices.

The European Union warned that if the report is accurate, it will have tremendous repercussions.

"I am deeply worried and shocked about the allegations," European Parliament President Martin Schulz said in a statement. "If the allegations prove to be true, it would be an extremely serious matter which will have a severe impact on EU-US relations. On behalf of the European Parliament, I demand full clarification and require further information speedily from the U.S. authorities with regard to these allegations."

German Justice Minister Sabine Leutheusser-Schnarrenberger "said if the accusations were true it was reminiscent of the Cold War," ministry spokesman Anders Mertzlufft said, adding that the minister "has asked for an immediate explanation from the United States."

The German newspaper Der Spiegel reported that "the U.S. placed bugs in the EU representation in Washington and infiltrated its computer network. Cyberattacks were also perpetrated against Brussels in New York and Washington."

The information came from secret documents obtained by Edward Snowden, which the paper "has in part seen," according to the report. "A 'top secret' 2010 document describes how the secret service attacked the EU's diplomatic representation in Washington."

Ben Rhodes, White House deputy national security adviser for strategic communications, said he had not seen the report and "would not comment on unauthorized disclosures of intelligence programs. The intelligence community would be the most appropriate to do that."

Rhodes added that "those are some of our closest intelligence partners, so it's worth noting that the Europeans work very closely with us. We have very close intelligence relationships with them."

U.S. intelligence officials have not responded immediately to the report.

European Union spokeswoman Marlene Holzner, in a e-mail to CNN, said, "We have immediately been in contact with the U.S. authorities in Washington DC and in Brussels and have confronted them with the press reports. They have told us they are checking on the accuracy of the information released yesterday and will come back to us."

Snowden, who has acknowledged leaking classified documents, is in Russia and seeking asylum in Ecuador.

U.S. Vice President Joe Biden asked Ecuador "to please reject" the request for asylum, according to Ecuadorian President Rafael Correa.

Russian President Vladimir Putin has said, "The sooner he selects his final destination point, the better both for us and for himself."

A top Russian lawmaker said Sunday that Russia must not hand Snowden over to the United States.

"It's not a matter of Snowden's usefulness to Russia, it's a matter of principle," Alexei Pushkov -- who heads the international affairs committee at the Duma, the lower house of parliament -- said on Twitter.

"He is a political refugee and handing him over is morally unacceptable," he said.


----------



## AnaSCI (Jul 1, 2013)

PRIDE said:


> Just shows you how little the US is respected now with the amount of assistance (or lack there of) they are receiving from other countries in an effort to get this guy back to the US.
> 
> Now they are resorting to more bullying tactics with threatening Ecuador to cut off trading and aid with them if they decide to harbor Snowden. Yet they make this statement:
> 
> ...



Looks like Ecuador is not having any part of the threats:

_Ecuador is turning down trade benefits given by the United States as part of the Andean Trade Promotion and Drug Eradication Act, Ecuadorian officials said.
_
On Thursday, Correa gave a fiery speech.

_"In the face of threats, insolence and arrogance of certain U.S. sectors, which have pressured to remove the preferential tariffs because of the Snowden case, Ecuador tells the world we unilaterally and irrevocably renounce the preferential tariffs," Correa said. "It is outrageous to try to delegitimize a state for receiving a petition of asylum."_


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 1, 2013)

Wow great update Anasci..i missed this today..thanks


----------



## Bull_Nuts (Aug 2, 2013)

People are naive if the think they are not doing every single thing they feel like doing....


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 20, 2013)

Wow that is interesting material to read deep.


----------



## AnaSCI (Aug 26, 2013)

*NSA bugged UN Offices*

NSA reportedly bugged UN offices, hacked into video conferencing feeds | The Verge

The NSA bugged offices in the UN's New York headquarters as part of a comprehensive surveillance program, says Der Spiegel. According to files leaked by Edward Snowden, the agency has bugged more than 80 embassies and consulates under a program called the "Special Collection Service." The program is "intensive and well organized and has little or nothing to do with warding off terrorists." In New York, that included tapping into video conference calls, which the NSA managed to do in the summer of 2012. "The data traffic gives us internal video teleconferences of the United Nations (yay!)," reads one document, which also says that the number of communications that were decoded rose from 12 to 458 in three weeks.

Der Spiegel also reports that besides the UN's headquarters, the European Union and International Atomic Energy Agency were bugged — Snowden's documents allegedly include IT infrastructure and server information from the EU's New York delegation. Previous documents have already pointed towards a wide-ranging effort to surveil the EU across several countries, prompting European backlash against the US.

It was already suspected that the NSA had routinely bugged UN offices for decades before 2012. In his exposé The Shadow Factory, journalist James Bamford reported that the agency spied heavily on UN officials in the lead-up to the war in Iraq, looking for ways to sway them into supporting the invasion. "From the first day I entered my office they said, ‘Beware, your office is bugged, your residence is bugged, and it is a tradition that the member states who have the technical capacity to bug will do it without any hesitation,'" said former UN Secretary-General Boutros Boutros-Ghali. In 2004, UK member of parliament Claire Short revealed that she had seen transcripts of confidential conversations involving Kofi Annan — who led the UN during the Iraq war — and implicated British spies in the bugging effort. The recent firestorm of anti-NSA and anti-GCHQ sentiment, however, could put more force behind these latest allegations.


----------



## AnaSCI (Aug 29, 2013)

*US "Black Budget"*

Unprecedented 'black budget' leak reveals the scope of $52 billion US spy complex | The Verge

Former NSA contractor Edward Snowden has leaked documents that map out a $52.6 billion budget for the NSA, CIA, and other security agencies in unprecedented detail. The Washington Post, which reviewed the documents, describes a detailed list of objectives, failures, technologies, recruiting, and other information; the apparently 178-page summary itself has not been published. An interactive chart of some of the data, however, accompanies the piece.

The Post reveals that CIA and NSA budgets have increased by over 50 percent each since 2004, with the CIA reaching $14.7 billion in 2013. Though budgets fell from 2012 levels, total funding is still almost twice what it was in 2001. The overall number is revealed each year, but these breakdowns are not included for security reasons. Among other things, the budget lays out "gaps" in counterterrorism efforts regarding Hezbollah, China's fighter planes, and Pakistan's nuclear program. One chart apparently shows several goals for addressing biological and chemical weapons questions, with dismal results: intelligence agencies hoped to make progress on at least five "gaps" a year, but they managed to work on only two in 2011 and none in 2010.

Here is a link to the Washington Post's 52.6 billion dollar Black Budget breakdown:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-srv/special/national/black-budget/


----------



## AnaSCI (Sep 5, 2013)

*Most common encryption protocols are useless against NSA surveillance, new leak reveals*

Most common encryption protocols are useless against NSA surveillance, new leak reveals | The Verge

A new leak appearing in The Guardian and The New York Times today details the NSA and GHCQ efforts to circumvent, undermine, and crack various forms of web encryption, based on documents leaked by Edward Snowden. If the details in the document are accurate, the HTTPS and SSL encryption used by most email and banking services offers little to no protection against NSA surveillance.

The articles detail a decade-long NSA project to attack encryption standards from every angle, employing server farms for brute-force decryption, using malware to intercept messages before encryption could take place, and working from within the tech industry to ensure the adoption of protocols that would be easier to circumvent. In one 2006 incident, the NSA even became sole editor of an encryption standard, able to insert backdoors and workarounds at will. The resulting code was often suspected of government tampering, but never proven until now.

As a result, a 2010 GHCQ memo says, "Vast amounts of encrypted internet data which have up till now been discarded are now exploitable." The decryption effort was particularly important to the UK's surveillance efforts, as it allowed them to make sense of the torrents of encrypted data they collected from tapping into undersea web cables. Without some method of decoding the data, collection would have been useless.

The leak also show an aggressive effort to collect and store decryption keys for the NSA's Key Provisioning Service, which the documents say is capable of decrypting many messages outright. The keys are reportedly gathered through both legal and extra-legal means, although experts told the Times it was likely the agency was hacking into corporate servers to obtain many of them.

It also answers many of the questions raised by the NSA's PRISM program. After the details of the program leaked, companies lined up to deny bulk decryption of user data, leading many to wonder how the NSA was able to access the data without the companies' help. While today's leaks don't answer the question definitively, they help explain many of the contradictions involved, and raise troubling new questions about the encryption standards protecting everything from private emails to credit card transactions.


----------



## srd1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Jesus this shit is out of control when does it stop and what exactly is going to be the breaking point when we as american citizens say fuck this. ...enough is enough!!!! I swear to god this just pushes me closer and closer to buying property in the mountains and going completely off grid.


----------

